# Mummy Compressus Updated With Pics 6/8/2011



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok guys, so after my compressus died, I wanted to mummify him. I got some good ideas from a previous post (thanks guys) so here is m progress for now. The process is actually straight forward and not too difficult.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

that's a really nice fish man sorry for your loss...but dam look at those vicious teeth they look badass


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man. He was shy and never super aggressive, but he knew how to do damage.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You did the right thing by opening the jaws... I forgot to do that with mine


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck on your piranha preservation proyect!.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. For what its worth I'm excited to see how it comes out


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Look at those teeth, what a beast.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

It just pains me seeing dedicated members dead fish









But the project does look interesting


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

It should be a pretty interesting project. There are a few people that have done it before. This is the first for me (and my first loss) so I hope to have a good outcome.


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow!!! look at those TEETH!!! nice. hope the process goes good for you.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So just an update on my compressus all. He has been drying for almost 2 weeks. Here are the pics:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Looks like its drying out nicely


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Job looks like its going good!

How long do you plan on doing it? A month?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, Yeah I was going to start at 4 weeks. I am looking into mounting options, eye options, and what kind of spray I am going to use to make him nice and shiny.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking good 65gal


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks P-freak


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I am still looking for eyes myself, but I used a Krylon glaze spray... its a clear coat spray... and gives a nice thick coat with less spraying. Anything similar should work just as good I guess.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool thanks smoke!!!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks cool. I would suggest googly eyes


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im still babbled that he just died like that









he looked soo healthy !


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

That makes two of us man.........


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So here as an update of pics in order from about 32 days in baking soda. I brushed him off with a dry, clean paint brush and a toothpick. I still need to find a way to mount and/or stand him.

The 3rd and 4th pictures show the first couple very light coats of clear laquer. I used this Rustoleum stuff and it worked awesome!!!

Then the last few pictures are the finished result, which if I may say, came out awesome.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks man. im just working up a mount now.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still on the lookout for a pair of fake eyes for mine, then I spotted a glass display box somewhere that I'll pick up to store him...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Good score on the glass box. I have some left over plexi from my sump. I was looking at it the other day. I am pretty sure I can fashion something pretty good out of it. I need to play around a bit.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

At the craft shop they have em ready to go... I believe folks use em to store base ball or cards or something...


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Lots of options on the mount. I have used 2 part epoxy to secure them to a nice wood panel or driftwood with a few fake weeds or catails. You can then mount a nice feeder fish or bait fish in front of him as if he was chasing it! I have also pinned a needle through the belly and then drilled a hole in a base and secure it to the base. You can always remove the piranha from the needle later if you change your mind and want it off that particular base. Good luck!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice thanks for the options guys!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

65galhex said:


> Thanks guys, Yeah I was going to start at 4 weeks. I am looking into mounting options, eye options, and what kind of spray I am going to use to make him nice and shiny.


I have done a few of these and I use a matte clear coat finish. It is shiny but not to shinny and keeps the fishes natural colors.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yea, surprisingly the clear coat i used kept the natural colors pretty well. I thought it would kind of mask everything but so far so good.


----------

